# Grafikkarte austauschen? MSI MS-1756



## neum4nn (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ist es möglich bei meinem Laptop die Grafikkarte auszutauschen? Zur Zeit habe ich GeGorce GT 650M. Diese ist ziemlich schlecht und ich würd gerne eine bessere aufrüsten.
Mainboard: MSI MS-1756

Ist dies möglich oder soll ich mir gleich einen neuen Laptop anschaffen? Mit der restlichen Hardware bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## flotus1 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme an das ist ein MSI GE70? Bei denen ist die GPU immer aufgelötet, also nicht wechselbar. Das ist leider einer der großen Nachteile gerade günstiger Gaming-Laptops. Die Grafikkarte als schwächstes Glied reicht nicht mehr obwohl der Rest noch gut wäre.


----------



## azzih (3. Mai 2016)

Ne bei 99,9% aller Notebooks kann man den Grafikchip nicht wechseln


----------



## iTzZent (3. Mai 2016)

Nanana... 99.9% sind denn doch ein wenig zu viel...

Alleine schon bei MSI gibt es eine ganze Serie, wo man stets die Grafikkarte auswechseln kann, die GT Serie....  Bei der GE Serie ist der Grafikchip stets verlötet.

Aber auch bei anderen Herstellern wird die Grafikkarte in den HighEnd Notebooks gerne mal als MXM Modul verbaut, Alienware und Clevo z.B. ... Aber auch da gibt es Serien, wo die Grafikchips verlötet sind.


----------

